# vlc player installation



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

error log:


```
error: Failed dependencies:
        libSDL_image-1.2.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        liba52.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libaa.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcaca.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcddb.so.2()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcdio.so.7()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcucul.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdirect-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdirectfb-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvbpsi.so.4()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvdnav.so.4()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvdread.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libebml.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfaac.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfaad.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfusion-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libiso9660.so.5()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        liblirc_client.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmad.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmatroska.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmodplug.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmp3lame.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmpcdec.so.5()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libopendaap.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libshout.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libtwolame.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libupnp.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvcdinfo.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvga.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvgagl.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu_xml-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_qa-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libx264.so.55()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libxosd.so.2()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
[[email protected] Desktop]#  rpm -Uvh *.rpm > vlc.txt
error: Failed dependencies:
        libSDL_image-1.2.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        liba52.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libaa.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcaca.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcddb.so.2()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcdio.so.7()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libcucul.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdirect-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdirectfb-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvbpsi.so.4()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvdnav.so.4()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libdvdread.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libebml.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfaac.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfaad.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libfusion-1.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libiso9660.so.5()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        liblirc_client.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmad.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmatroska.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmodplug.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmp3lame.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libmpcdec.so.5()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libopendaap.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libshout.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libtwolame.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libupnp.so.3()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvcdinfo.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvga.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libvgagl.so.1()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_baseu_xml-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(WXU_2.8)(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_qa-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libx264.so.55()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
        libxosd.so.2()(64bit) is needed by vlc-0.8.6i-1.el5.rf.x86_64
```
do you have any solution...how can i load it?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Are you trying to install it on OEL or OpenSuse? For OpenSuse you can look here. I will have to do a little looking for how to install it on OEL.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

trying on OEL.....

again by i yum i found....

yum install vlc 


```
[[email protected] ~]# yum install vlc
Loading "security" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
Resolving Dependencies
--> Running transaction check
---> Package vlc.x86_64 0:0.9.9a-3.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libhighgui.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdnav.so.4()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libxosd.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libportaudio.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libupnp.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmatroska.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmpcdec.so.5()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcv.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmad.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdca.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcddb.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: liblirc_client.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcxcore.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcaca.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmodplug.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libtwolame.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libixml.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libvgagl.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libml.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcvaux.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libshout.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.4()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdread.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcucul.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libaa.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libebml.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libvga.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libtag.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libzvbi.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Running transaction check
---> Package aalib.x86_64 0:1.4.0-5.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package twolame.x86_64 0:0.3.12-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package opencv.x86_64 0:1.0.0-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package svgalib.x86_64 0:1.9.25-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmatroska.x86_64 0:0.8.1-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package lirc.x86_64 0:0.6.6-4.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvdread.x86_64 0:0.9.7-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdcss >= 1.2.5 for package: libdvdread
---> Package libdvbpsi.x86_64 0:0.1.5-2.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libebml.x86_64 0:0.7.8-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libshout.x86_64 0:2.2.2-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package xosd.x86_64 0:2.2.14-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmpcdec.x86_64 0:1.2.6-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmodplug.x86_64 0:0.8.7-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package taglib.x86_64 0:1.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libupnp.x86_64 0:1.6.6-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package portaudio.x86_64 0:19-1.20071207.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package zvbi.x86_64 0:0.2.33-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvdnav.x86_64 0:0.1.10-3.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmad.x86_64 0:0.15.1b-4.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libcaca.x86_64 0:0.99-0.1.beta11.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libcddb.x86_64 0:1.3.1-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libcdio.so.7()(64bit) for package: libcddb
--> Processing Dependency: libcdio.so.7(CDIO_7)(64bit) for package: libcddb
---> Package libdca.x86_64 0:0.0.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package vlc.x86_64 0:0.9.9a-3.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
---> Package SDL_image.x86_64 0:1.2.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Running transaction check
---> Package libcdio.x86_64 0:0.77-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvdcss.x86_64 0:1.2.10-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package vlc.x86_64 0:0.9.9a-3.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Finished Dependency Resolution
Error: Missing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package vlc
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Ok so try running yum install libfribidi and see if you are able to install that dependency.

Cheers!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# yum install libfribidi
Loading "security" plugin
rpmforge                  100% |=========================| 1.1 kB    00:00     
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
No package libfribidi available.
Nothing to do
```
cant cheer.........
YUM CAN'T DO NOTHING........


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Verify the package is available in the repository:

```
[color=red]yum search fribidi[/color]
```
if so:

```
[color=red]yum install fribidi[/color]
```
-----

```
[i]For reference:[/i]
[color=blue]man yum[/color]
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# yum search fribidi
Loading "security" plugin
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
mplayer.x86_64 : MPlayer, the Movie Player for Linux
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# yum install fribidi
Loading "security" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
No package fribidi available.
Nothing to do
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# yum install mplayer
Loading "security" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
Resolving Dependencies
--> Running transaction check
---> Package mplayer.x86_64 0:1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libvga.so.1()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: liblirc_client.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libenca.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libaa.so.1()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libmad.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libdca.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libcaca.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libcucul.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libxvidcore.so.4()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libmpcdec.so.5()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libdirectfb-1.2.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: mplayer-fonts for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: liblzo2.so.2()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Running transaction check
---> Package aalib.x86_64 0:1.4.0-5.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package svgalib.x86_64 0:1.9.25-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libcaca.x86_64 0:0.99-0.1.beta11.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package lzo2.x86_64 0:2.02-3.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package enca.x86_64 0:1.10-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package xvidcore.x86_64 0:1.2.2-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdca.x86_64 0:0.0.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package mplayer.x86_64 0:1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
---> Package mplayer-fonts.noarch 0:1.1-3.0.rf set to be updated
---> Package lirc.x86_64 0:0.6.6-4.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmad.x86_64 0:0.15.1b-4.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package directfb.x86_64 0:1.2.4-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libts-0.0.so.0()(64bit) for package: directfb
---> Package libmpcdec.x86_64 0:1.2.6-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Running transaction check
---> Package mplayer.x86_64 0:1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
---> Package tslib.x86_64 0:1.0-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Finished Dependency Resolution
Error: Missing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package mplayer
[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

issue solved hopefully by:

[http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/9928443/com/fribidi-0.19.1-2.fc9.x86_64.rpm.html]

may be its a fedora packs but hope it will work....


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] vlc player installation*


```
[[email protected] ~]# yum install vlc mplayer
Loading "security" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
Resolving Dependencies
--> Running transaction check
---> Package mplayer.x86_64 0:1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libvga.so.1()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libenca.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libdca.so.0()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libxvidcore.so.4()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: libmpcdec.so.5()(64bit) for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: mplayer-fonts for package: mplayer
--> Processing Dependency: liblzo2.so.2()(64bit) for package: mplayer
---> Package vlc.x86_64 0:0.9.9a-3.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: libhighgui.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdnav.so.4()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libxosd.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libportaudio.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libupnp.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmatroska.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcv.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcddb.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcxcore.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libtwolame.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libixml.so.2()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libml.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libcvaux.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libshout.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.4()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdread.so.3()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libebml.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libtag.so.1()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libzvbi.so.0()(64bit) for package: vlc
--> Running transaction check
---> Package twolame.x86_64 0:0.3.12-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package lzo2.x86_64 0:2.02-3.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package enca.x86_64 0:1.10-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package xvidcore.x86_64 0:1.2.2-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package opencv.x86_64 0:1.0.0-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package svgalib.x86_64 0:1.9.25-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmatroska.x86_64 0:0.8.1-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvbpsi.x86_64 0:0.1.5-2.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libebml.x86_64 0:0.7.8-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libshout.x86_64 0:2.2.2-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package xosd.x86_64 0:2.2.14-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package mplayer-fonts.noarch 0:1.1-3.0.rf set to be updated
---> Package libmpcdec.x86_64 0:1.2.6-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package taglib.x86_64 0:1.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libupnp.x86_64 0:1.6.6-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package portaudio.x86_64 0:19-1.20071207.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvdnav.x86_64 0:0.1.10-3.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdvdread.x86_64 0:0.9.7-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package zvbi.x86_64 0:0.2.33-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libcddb.x86_64 0:1.3.1-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package libdca.x86_64 0:0.0.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
---> Package SDL_image.x86_64 0:1.2.5-1.el5.rf set to be updated
--> Finished Dependency Resolution

Dependencies Resolved

=============================================================================
 Package                 Arch       Version          Repository        Size 
=============================================================================
Installing:
 mplayer                 x86_64     1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf  rpmforge          5.0 M
 vlc                     x86_64     0.9.9a-3.el5.rf  rpmforge           21 M
Installing for dependencies:
 SDL_image               x86_64     1.2.5-1.el5.rf   rpmforge           87 k
 enca                    x86_64     1.10-1.el5.rf    rpmforge          175 k
 libcddb                 x86_64     1.3.1-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          115 k
 libdca                  x86_64     0.0.5-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          139 k
 libdvbpsi               x86_64     0.1.5-2.el5.rf   rpmforge           69 k
 libdvdnav               x86_64     0.1.10-3.el5.rf  rpmforge          212 k
 libdvdread              x86_64     0.9.7-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          127 k
 libebml                 x86_64     0.7.8-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          299 k
 libmatroska             x86_64     0.8.1-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          702 k
 libmpcdec               x86_64     1.2.6-1.el5.rf   rpmforge           54 k
 libshout                x86_64     2.2.2-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          114 k
 libupnp                 x86_64     1.6.6-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          290 k
 lzo2                    x86_64     2.02-3.el5.rf    rpmforge          138 k
 mplayer-fonts           noarch     1.1-3.0.rf       rpmforge          1.0 M
 opencv                  x86_64     1.0.0-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          4.5 M
 portaudio               x86_64     19-1.20071207.el5.rf  rpmforge          280 k
 svgalib                 x86_64     1.9.25-1.el5.rf  rpmforge          766 k
 taglib                  x86_64     1.5-1.el5.rf     rpmforge          985 k
 twolame                 x86_64     0.3.12-1.el5.rf  rpmforge          137 k
 xosd                    x86_64     2.2.14-1.el5.rf  rpmforge           60 k
 xvidcore                x86_64     1.2.2-1.el5.rf   rpmforge          512 k
 zvbi                    x86_64     0.2.33-1.el5.rf  rpmforge          951 k

Transaction Summary
=============================================================================
Install     24 Package(s)         
Update       0 Package(s)         
Remove       0 Package(s)         

Total download size: 38 M
Is this ok [y/N]: y
Downloading Packages:
(1/23): vlc-0.9.9a-3.el5. 100% |=========================|  21 MB    06:20     
(2/23): libdca-0.0.5-1.el 100% |=========================| 139 kB    00:02     
(3/23): libcddb-1.3.1-1.e 100% |=========================| 115 kB    00:01     
(4/23): zvbi-0.2.33-1.el5 100% |=========================| 951 kB    00:09     
(5/23): libdvdread-0.9.7- 100% |=========================| 127 kB    00:01     
(6/23): libdvdnav-0.1.10- 100% |=========================| 212 kB    00:02     
(7/23): portaudio-19-1.20 100% |=========================| 280 kB    00:07     
(8/23): libupnp-1.6.6-1.e 100% |=========================| 290 kB    00:10     
(9/23): taglib-1.5-1.el5. 100% |=========================| 985 kB    00:08     
(10/23): libmpcdec-1.2.6- 100% |=========================|  54 kB    00:01     
(11/23): mplayer-fonts-1. 100% |=========================| 1.0 MB    00:09     
(12/23): xosd-2.2.14-1.el 100% |=========================|  60 kB    00:01     
(13/23): mplayer-1.0-0.40 100% |=========================| 5.0 MB    01:48     
(14/23): libshout-2.2.2-1 100% |=========================| 114 kB    00:02     
(15/23): libebml-0.7.8-1. 100% |=========================| 299 kB    00:06     
(16/23): libdvbpsi-0.1.5- 100% |=========================|  69 kB    00:01     
(17/23): libmatroska-0.8. 100% |=========================| 702 kB    00:06     
(18/23): svgalib-1.9.25-1 100% |=========================| 766 kB    00:23     
(19/23): opencv-1.0.0-1.e 100% |=========================| 4.5 MB    01:13     
(20/23): xvidcore-1.2.2-1 100% |=========================| 512 kB    00:11     
(21/23): enca-1.10-1.el5. 100% |=========================| 175 kB    00:03     
(22/23): lzo2-2.02-3.el5. 100% |=========================| 138 kB    00:02     
(23/23): twolame-0.3.12-1 100% |=========================| 137 kB    00:03     
Running rpm_check_debug
Running Transaction Test
Finished Transaction Test
Transaction Test Succeeded
Running Transaction
  Installing: libdca                       ####################### [ 1/24] 
  Installing: libmpcdec                    ####################### [ 2/24] 
  Installing: libebml                      ####################### [ 3/24] 
  Installing: svgalib                      ####################### [ 4/24] 
  Installing: libmatroska                  ####################### [ 5/24] 
  Installing: SDL_image                    ####################### [ 6/24] 
  Installing: libcddb                      ####################### [ 7/24] 
  Installing: zvbi                         ####################### [ 8/24] 
  Installing: libdvdread                   ####################### [ 9/24] 
  Installing: libdvdnav                    ####################### [10/24] 
  Installing: portaudio                    ####################### [11/24] 
  Installing: libupnp                      ####################### [12/24] 
  Installing: taglib                       ####################### [13/24] 
  Installing: xosd                         ####################### [14/24] 
  Installing: libshout                     ####################### [15/24] 
  Installing: libdvbpsi                    ####################### [16/24] 
  Installing: opencv                       ####################### [17/24] 
  Installing: xvidcore                     ####################### [18/24] 
  Installing: enca                         ####################### [19/24] 
  Installing: lzo2                         ####################### [20/24] 
  Installing: twolame                      ####################### [21/24] 
  Installing: mplayer-fonts                ####################### [22/24] 
  Installing: mplayer                      ####################### [23/24] 
  Installing: vlc                          ####################### [24/24] 

Installed: mplayer.x86_64 0:1.0-0.40.svn20090711.el5.rf vlc.x86_64 0:0.9.9a-3.el5.rf
Dependency Installed: SDL_image.x86_64 0:1.2.5-1.el5.rf enca.x86_64 0:1.10-1.el5.rf libcddb.x86_64 0:1.3.1-1.el5.rf libdca.x86_64 0:0.0.5-1.el5.rf libdvbpsi.x86_64 0:0.1.5-2.el5.rf libdvdnav.x86_64 0:0.1.10-3.el5.rf libdvdread.x86_64 0:0.9.7-1.el5.rf libebml.x86_64 0:0.7.8-1.el5.rf libmatroska.x86_64 0:0.8.1-1.el5.rf libmpcdec.x86_64 0:1.2.6-1.el5.rf libshout.x86_64 0:2.2.2-1.el5.rf libupnp.x86_64 0:1.6.6-1.el5.rf lzo2.x86_64 0:2.02-3.el5.rf mplayer-fonts.noarch 0:1.1-3.0.rf opencv.x86_64 0:1.0.0-1.el5.rf portaudio.x86_64 0:19-1.20071207.el5.rf svgalib.x86_64 0:1.9.25-1.el5.rf taglib.x86_64 0:1.5-1.el5.rf twolame.x86_64 0:0.3.12-1.el5.rf xosd.x86_64 0:2.2.14-1.el5.rf xvidcore.x86_64 0:1.2.2-1.el5.rf zvbi.x86_64 0:0.2.33-1.el5.rf
Complete!
[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

i marked it solved....thaught its all done but got stuck on pose installation 

help me outta it


```
[[email protected] ~]# vlc
VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root first and
cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
[[email protected] ~]# vlc-wrapper
Cannot determine unprivileged user for VLC!
[[email protected] ~]#
```
what previlage i need to run it up?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You should be able to run it as a regular user. I saw that you downloaded and installed the file you needed. Have you tried to run it as just your normal user and see what happens?

As for you question I am not sure, but I can look it up for you.

Cheers!


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

VLC is not intended to be run by the root user; it's a security risk. I'd suggest against using any hack that allows you to do so.

Have you created a regular user account for your system?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

yes...i have created it.and its running upto satisfactory level...
it is not ADDING any songs directory...no error masg over there its just hanging the window....


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

By adding songs directory, you mean with VLC open, choosing *Media* -> *Open Directory* is what causes VLC to hang? If not, please explain; otherwise, try opening the directory from the command line with:


```
[color=red]vlc /path/to/directory/*[/color]
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]$ vlc /path/to/directory/*
VLC media player 0.9.9a Grishenko
[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.9a Grishenko - (c) 1996-2009 the VideoLAN team
[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--build=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' '--host=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' '--target=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' '--program-prefix=' '--prefix=/usr' '--exec-prefix=/usr' '--bindir=/usr/bin' '--sbindir=/usr/sbin' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--includedir=/usr/include' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--libexecdir=/usr/libexec' '--localstatedir=/var' '--sharedstatedir=/usr/com' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-static' '--enable-release' '--enable-aa' '--enable-alsa' '--enable-arts' '--enable-caca' '--enable-cddax' '--enable-dirac' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-esd' '--enable-faad' '--enable-fbosd' '--enable-flac' '--enable-galaktos' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--enable-lirc' '--enable-live555' '--with-live555-tree=/dar/build/vlc-0.9.9a/live' '--enable-musicbrainz' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-opencv' '--enable-portaudio' '--enable-pulse' '--enable-pvr' '--enable-real' '--enable-realrtsp' '--enable-shout' '--enable-snapshot' '--enable-svg' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-switcher' '--enable-theora' '--enable-twolame' '--enable-upnp' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-xosd' '--enable-xvmc' 'build_alias=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' 'target_alias=x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -m64 -mtune=generic' 'LDFLAGS=-L/usr/X11R6/lib64' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -m64 -mtune=generic' 'PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig'
[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
[00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdread: Can't stat /path/to/directory/*
No such file or directory
libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
[00000428] access_directory access error: /path/to/directory/*: No such file or directory
[00000428] access_file access error: cannot open file /path/to/directory/* (No such file or directory)
[00000422] main input error: open of `/path/to/directory/*' failed: could not create access: no suitable access module
X Error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) 2
  Major opcode: 12 (X_ConfigureWindow)
  Resource id:  0x0
```


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for not being clear on my last post.


```
[color=red]vlc /path/to/directory/*[/color]
```
You need to replace '/path/to/directory/*' with the actual path to the directory where your music is stored.


----------



## Jaimel (Sep 13, 2009)

Valuable information.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

another problem i found after vlc installation i found that my Asmlib is failing to start on booting?is there any package makes any conflict to harm my asmlib?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

csayantan said:


> another problem i found after vlc installation i found that my Asmlib is failing to start on booting?is there any package makes any conflict to harm my asmlib?


i found its not conflicting with any library but

its conflicting actually with *SELinux* 


HTH


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] vlc player installation*

some help required for vlc installation in OPENSUSE


```
linux-orc9:~/Desktop # zypper ar http://download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/<openSUSEversion> VLC
bash: openSUSEversion: No such file or directory
linux-orc9:~/Desktop # zypper ar http://download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/11.1 VLC
Adding repository 'VLC' [done]
Repository 'VLC' successfully added
Enabled: Yes
Autorefresh: No
URI: http://download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/11.1

linux-orc9:~/Desktop # zypper mr -r VLC
Autorefresh has been enabled for repository 'VLC'.
linux-orc9:~/Desktop # zypper in vlc
New repository or package signing key received:
Key ID: 33DE8FB7C8DA93D2
Key Name: Dominique Leuenberger (VLC openSUSE Repository) <[email protected]>
Key Fingerprint: BC8D780DE3308581B2E0708533DE8FB7C8DA93D2
Repository: VLC

Do you want to reject the key, trust temporarily, or trust always? [R/t/a/?]: a
Retrieving repository 'VLC' metadata [done]
Building repository 'VLC' cache [done]
Retrieving repository 'openSUSE-11.1-Update' metadata [done]
Building repository 'openSUSE-11.1-Update' cache [done]
Loading repository data...
Reading installed packages...
Resolving package dependencies...

The following NEW packages are going to be installed:
  fribidi liba52-0 libass4 libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavutil50 libcddb2 libdca0 
libdvbpsi5 libdvdcss libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 libenca0 libfaad0 libiso9660-5 libkate1 
libmad0 libmp3lame0 libmpeg2-0 libpostproc51 libproxy0 libproxy0-config-gnome 
libproxy0-config-kde4 libproxy0-networkmanager libproxy0-pacrunner-mozjs 
libproxy0-wpad-dns libswscale0 libupnp3 libvlc2 libvlccore2 libx264-78 vcdimager vlc 
vlc-aout-pulse vlc-gnome vlc-noX vlc-qt xosd 


Overall download size: 11.4 M. After the operation, additional 43.4 M will be used.
Continue? [YES/no]: yes
Retrieving package xosd-2.2.14-1.121.i586 (1/38), 53.0 K (92.0 K unpacked)
Failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0 on /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001: No medium found (mount: No medium found on /dev/sr0)

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: r
Failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0 on /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001: No medium found (mount: No medium found on /dev/sr0)

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: i
Warning: You have chosen to ignore a problem with download or installation of a package which might lead to broken dependencies of other packages. It is recommended to run 'zypper verify' after the operation has finished.
Retrieving package libdvdread4-4.1.3-1.9.i586 (2/38), 48.0 K (122.0 K unpacked)
Failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0 on /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001: No medium found (mount: No medium found on /dev/sr0)

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: r
Failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0 on /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001: Mounting media failed (mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001 busy)

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: r
File './suse/i586/libdvdread4-4.1.3-1.9.i586.rpm' not found on medium 'cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0'

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: r
File './suse/i586/libdvdread4-4.1.3-1.9.i586.rpm' not found on medium 'cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0'

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: a
Retrieving package fribidi-0.10.9-57.10.i586 (3/38), 56.0 K (167.0 K unpacked)
File './suse/i586/fribidi-0.10.9-57.10.i586.rpm' not found on medium 'cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0'

Abort, retry, ignore? [A/r/i]: a
Retrieving package libvlccore2-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (4/38), 358.0 K (900.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libvlccore2-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done (60.4 K/s)]
Installing: libvlccore2-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package libavutil50-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686 (5/38), 28.0 K (59.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libavutil50-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libavutil50-0.5.0.20469-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package liba52-0-0.7.4-13.1.i686 (6/38), 19.0 K (43.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: liba52-0-0.7.4-13.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: liba52-0-0.7.4-13.1 [done]
Retrieving package libupnp3-1.6.6-1.1.i686 (7/38), 89.0 K (216.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libupnp3-1.6.6-1.1.i686.rpm [done (40.4 K/s)]
Installing: libupnp3-1.6.6-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package libkate1-0.3.6-1.1.i686 (8/38), 42.0 K (90.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libkate1-0.3.6-1.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libkate1-0.3.6-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package libfaad0-2.6.1-9.1.i686 (9/38), 134.0 K (250.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libfaad0-2.6.1-9.1.i686.rpm [done (26.7 K/s)]
Installing: libfaad0-2.6.1-9.1 [done]
Retrieving package libenca0-1.9-2.1.i686 (10/38), 51.0 K (157.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libenca0-1.9-2.1.i686.rpm [done (23.9 K/s)]
Installing: libenca0-1.9-2.1 [done]
Retrieving package libmad0-0.15.1b-10.1.i686 (11/38), 54.0 K (90.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libmad0-0.15.1b-10.1.i686.rpm [done (13.6 K/s)]
Installing: libmad0-0.15.1b-10.1 [done]
Retrieving package libmpeg2-0-0.5.1-6.1.i686 (12/38), 39.0 K (114.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libmpeg2-0-0.5.1-6.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libmpeg2-0-0.5.1-6.1 [done]
Retrieving package libmp3lame0-3.98.2-1.1.i686 (13/38), 125.0 K (286.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libmp3lame0-3.98.2-1.1.i686.rpm [done (29.9 K/s)]
Installing: libmp3lame0-3.98.2-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package libdvdcss-1.2.10-6.1.i686 (14/38), 19.0 K (34.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libdvdcss-1.2.10-6.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libdvdcss-1.2.10-6.1 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-0.3.1-3.1.i686 (15/38), 24.0 K (57.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-0.3.1-3.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-0.3.1-3.1 [done]
Retrieving package libdca0-0.0.5.82-16.1.i686 (16/38), 85.0 K (153.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libdca0-0.0.5.82-16.1.i686.rpm [done (27.4 K/s)]
Installing: libdca0-0.0.5.82-16.1 [done]
Retrieving package libx264-78-0.78-3.1.i686 (17/38), 222.0 K (588.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libx264-78-0.78-3.1.i686.rpm [done (50.8 K/s)]
Installing: libx264-78-0.78-3.1 [done]
Retrieving package libiso9660-5-0.80-5.26.i586 (18/38), 25.0 K (46.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libiso9660-5-0.80-5.26.i586.rpm [done (4.7 K/s)]
Installing: libiso9660-5-0.80-5.26 [done]
Retrieving package libdvdnav4-4.1.3-1.22.i586 (19/38), 37.0 K (156.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libdvdnav4-4.1.3-1.22.i586.rpm [done (7.4 K/s)]
Installing: libdvdnav4-4.1.3-1.22 [done]
Retrieving package libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-1.74.i586 (20/38), 22.0 K (50.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-1.74.i586.rpm [done (4.5 K/s)]
Installing: libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-1.74 [done]
Retrieving package libcddb2-1.3.0-65.13.i586 (21/38), 29.0 K (67.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libcddb2-1.3.0-65.13.i586.rpm [done (8.6 K/s)]
Installing: libcddb2-1.3.0-65.13 [done]
Retrieving package libswscale0-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686 (22/38), 69.0 K (230.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libswscale0-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686.rpm [done (15.0 K/s)]
Installing: libswscale0-0.5.0.20469-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package libass4-0.9.7-3.1.i686 (23/38), 47.0 K (98.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libass4-0.9.7-3.1.i686.rpm [done (19.1 K/s)]
Installing: libass4-0.9.7-3.1 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-networkmanager-0.3.1-4.1.i686 (24/38), 9.0 K (6.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-networkmanager-0.3.1-4.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-networkmanager-0.3.1-4.1 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-config-gnome-0.3.1-4.1.i686 (25/38), 11.0 K (14.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-config-gnome-0.3.1-4.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-config-gnome-0.3.1-4.1 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-pacrunner-mozjs-0.3.1-4.1.i686 (26/38), 11.0 K (14.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-pacrunner-mozjs-0.3.1-4.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-pacrunner-mozjs-0.3.1-4.1 [done]
Retrieving package libvlc2-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (27/38), 51.0 K (123.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libvlc2-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done (18.4 K/s)]
Installing: libvlc2-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-config-kde4-0.3.1-4.1.i686 (28/38), 10.0 K (10.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-config-kde4-0.3.1-4.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-config-kde4-0.3.1-4.1 [done]
Retrieving package libavcodec52-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686 (29/38), 2.0 M (5.9 M unpacked)
Retrieving: libavcodec52-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686.rpm [done (69.2 K/s)]
Installing: libavcodec52-0.5.0.20469-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package libpostproc51-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686 (30/38), 18.0 K (62.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libpostproc51-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libpostproc51-0.5.0.20469-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package vcdimager-0.7.23-120.53.i586 (31/38), 307.0 K (1.3 M unpacked)
Retrieving: vcdimager-0.7.23-120.53.i586.rpm [done (27.5 K/s)]
Installing: vcdimager-0.7.23-120.53 [done]
Retrieving package libproxy0-wpad-dns-0.3.1-4.1.i686 (32/38), 8.0 K (6.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libproxy0-wpad-dns-0.3.1-4.1.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: libproxy0-wpad-dns-0.3.1-4.1 [done]
Retrieving package libavformat52-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686 (33/38), 327.0 K (793.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: libavformat52-0.5.0.20469-1.1.i686.rpm [done (55.2 K/s)]
Installing: libavformat52-0.5.0.20469-1.1 [done]
Retrieving package vlc-noX-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (34/38), 6.0 M (28.0 M unpacked)
Retrieving: vlc-noX-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done (82.6 K/s)]
Installing: vlc-noX-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package vlc-gnome-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (35/38), 13.0 K (14.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: vlc-gnome-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: vlc-gnome-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package vlc-qt-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (36/38), 669.0 K (2.0 M unpacked)
Retrieving: vlc-qt-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done (71.0 K/s)]
Installing: vlc-qt-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package vlc-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (37/38), 402.0 K (1.3 M unpacked)
Retrieving: vlc-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done (68.4 K/s)]
Installing: vlc-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
Retrieving package vlc-aout-pulse-1.0.3-2.3.i686 (38/38), 13.0 K (14.0 K unpacked)
Retrieving: vlc-aout-pulse-1.0.3-2.3.i686.rpm [done]
Installing: vlc-aout-pulse-1.0.3-2.3 [done]
```
look into it and you ll find some error eg.


```
Failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sr0 on /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001: Mounting media failed (mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /var/adm/mount/AP_0x00000001 busy)
```
can you ensure what to do to complete my installation??


----------

